# Help - Best Digicam - Indian Market - budget 10k



## a_medico (May 13, 2005)

right now i have konica-minolta dimage Z2. its just too amazing. unfortunately it never came to india.

anyway, my friend is interested in buying a decent digicam. his budget is 10k.

*which are the best models available around 10k range? *we wud like to know members views and experiences.

ps - nobodys coming from US...so* strictly indian market *plz


----------



## a_medico (May 14, 2005)

anybody?


----------

